# Yellow Thera Tubes



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thought I'd try the yellow Thera Tubes in single strength for light target shooting. This is a fork I just finished and was waiting for some tubes. Notice the bump in the handle which makes a nice custom grip.

























Really tears up them soda cans with marbles, 3/8, and 7/16 steel balls at 11 yards. Every bit as good for targets as the chinese tubes. I'm diggin' this yellow stuff. Hope you like it too.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice DH. Great that you're finding plenty to shoot even with your hand bothering you..


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks well i like the thera tubes they seem to last a long time, have you tried your yellpw tapered, ive been wacking rats with mine and they are tuff little things, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

-- Thank you HG. Yes I just take it easy.

-- Jeff, I haven't tried that yet, but have every confidence that green thera tube would kill rats in a straight setup -- how much speed and power do you pick up by stringing 'em up that way? Must be quite a lot.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the yellow tubes as well. Easy to draw, easy to attach, inexpensive - and plenty of power with lighter ammo.

And if you take two strands per side, even heavy ammo ain't a problem.

Great slingshot, by the way!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going to try some of this tubing one of the days









Nice fork DH


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> -- Thank you HG. Yes I just take it easy.
> 
> -- Jeff, I haven't tried that yet, but have every confidence that green thera tube would kill rats in a straight setup -- how much speed and power do you pick up by stringing 'em up that way? Must be quite a lot.


yes they hit harder, i dont have any of the machines to test them, i use rabbits heads ha ha, jeff


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a lot of Thera Tubes on my give-aways, both naturals and bent-rods. Yellow is great for plinking or targets. My son and two of his cousins were at the old homestead a few days after Christmas and the nephews were shooting a sheet of corrugated steel siding that once covered a chicken house. The nephews had red and yellow tubes, but my 6'4" son had green, which he pulls to about 42 inches. After the nephews gave up trying to penetrate the chicken house siding, my son put a 3/8 steel ball clean through the steel. There is absolutely power to be found in the Thera Tube Green.



shot in the foot said:


> -- Thank you HG. Yes I just take it easy.
> 
> -- Jeff, I haven't tried that yet, but have every confidence that green thera tube would kill rats in a straight setup -- how much speed and power do you pick up by stringing 'em up that way? Must be quite a lot.


yes they hit harder, i dont have any of the machines to test them, i use rabbits heads ha ha, jeff
[/quote]


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I like the yellow tubes as well. Easy to draw, easy to attach, inexpensive - and plenty of power with lighter ammo.
> 
> And if you take two strands per side, even heavy ammo ain't a problem.
> 
> Great slingshot, by the way!


Joerg, while you were away, I posted about double yellow tubes in the Slingshot Modifications forum.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love it! that looks amazing. I need to try the yellow tubes.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I love it! that looks amazing. I need to try the yellow tubes.


Ray, that fork is yours if you want it.

I've got more.


----------

